# Carter Hall



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone tried buying any lately ? seems its out of stock all of the online stores, have a full tub and about half of another left, hope i can get more before they run out, i have at least 2 bowls a day, i do like the stuff


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I haven’t looked lately but I have noticed that it does run out every once in a while, I’ve got about the same as you, should last me a while. Have you tried Chatham Manor? It’s a match blend. I think that the flavor is a bit richer/deeper maybe a little sweeter. I like the CH for a work smoke because it won’t bite even if I’m not paying attention. The CM will if pushed too hard.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't looked lately but I have noticed that it does run out every once in a while, I've got about the same as you, should last me a while. Have you tried Chatham Manor? It's a match blend. I think that the flavor is a bit richer/deeper maybe a little sweeter. I like the CH for a work smoke because it won't bite even if I'm not paying attention. The CM will if pushed too hard.


I have not Nathan, lets see how it goes, i may have to give it a go. Like you i smoke CH when im doing something, easy to just pick it up, have a few good puffs and leave it not having to think about how im smoking it, i do get bite from a lot of tobacco's if i dont take care as i still tend to puff like a steamtrain


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

The only time I have a problem with it, it’s usually the second or third bowl in a row.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Gentlemen, it seems CH is being discontinued. This offer on Pipestud might turn out to be a bargain LOL!

https://www.pipestud.com/product/tobacco-tins/middletons-carter-hall-14-oz-tub-year-2011/


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> Gentlemen, it seems CH is being discontinued. This offer on Pipestud might turn out to be a bargain LOL!
> 
> https://www.pipestud.com/product/tobacco-tins/middletons-carter-hall-14-oz-tub-year-2011/


Where did you see that it's being discontinued? I know many Middleton Blends were discontinued some years back, but I can't find anything confirming Carter Hall...

Also, there is a thread on pipesmagazine discussing this and one of the members has called and spoke with Middleton and they claim the only thing being cancelled is PA in 14oz tubs to California. This doesn;t change the fact that no one seems to have this in stock, but maybe because the company has recently changed hands, or COVID production related???


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ebnash said:


> Where did you see that it's being discontinued? I know many Middleton Blends were discontinued some years back, but I can't find anything confirming Carter Hall...
> 
> Also, there is a thread on pipesmagazine discussing this and one of the members has called and spoke with Middleton and they claim the only thing being cancelled is PA in 14oz tubs to California. This doesn;t change the fact that no one seems to have this in stock, but maybe because the company has recently changed hands, or COVID production related???


Erik, you're right. I didn't carefully read the blurb for Carter Hall on the pipestud.com website. Here's what he actually wrote:

_"Okay, now that Middleton's has announced that it is discontinuing classics like Prince Albert, I'm sure there will be a calf scramble for other Middleton blends like Carter Hall. There are still places where you can get a 14 oz tub of this one fresh for less than $50, so just for fun, here's a 10-year old tub that's gotta be worth the extra $15 for all the age, right?"_


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

This makes me sad. I have two unopened tubs and halfway through another... RIP


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Circling back to this one. Apparently Middleton is lying to customers when they call. They’ve been telling people that only certain CA sold products were being discontinued but now Vendors are starting to tell customers that Carter Hall and Prince Albert are gone as they’ve been told by their distributors that they have been executed. 

Hard to say which source to believe, but either way, it now seems to be gone everywhere. 

Soon you’ll be seeing $200 tubs of Prince Albert on eBay.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

This is just crazy. Certainly one of the last blends I thought I'd see leave the market. I figured it would come down to CB, PA, and CH being some of the last OTCs available. Though I just talked to a buddy in my old home town in the Midwest. He said the only "pipe tobacco" he could find is the RYO junk they sell as pipe tobacco to skirt the taxes. So maybe we've already gotten to and past the point of even having the old staples still hanging around. Sad if that's the case.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Im hearing on another forum that its not dead, they are just re-tooling and it will be back, lets hope


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, so much conflicting info. Luckily for me, I had trouble enjoying Carter Hall so it doesn’t really affect me. I’ve recently been given a sample of Granger and it’s kind filing that plain ole tobacco itch when I want it. It’s another brand that’s been around for a long time and could go, “poof” in the near future, as well. The gentleman who gave me my sample smokes it pretty exclusively and has been paranoid buying as well of recent. He’s up to something like 25 tubs, now.


----------



## CrustyCat (Feb 3, 2020)

Well, maybe it's because the parent company Altria wants to move to smokeless alternatives. I don't know either.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Heard from a guy at another place that he has seen a letter from Middleton's to a retailer saying CH will be available again May-June time but only in tubs, i can live with that :smile2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice! Hopefully a similar thing will happen with PA. I know there a lot of pipers who have smoked that their whole life and have been caught off guard. A lot of these guys just buy as they need because they aren’t aging it or really in to smoking lots of different blends.

I’m sure when it comes back, their will be a little period of paranoid buying, as usual.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Nice! Hopefully a similar thing will happen with PA. I know there a lot of pipers who have smoked that their whole life and have been caught off guard. A lot of these guys just buy as they need because they aren't aging it or really in to smoking lots of different blends.
> 
> I'm sure when it comes back, their will be a little period of paranoid buying, as usual.


Sorry, just went back and re-read the post and PA was included in the letter


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

I haven’t seen any PA in my local store for about 3 months.


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

There's a tub sitting on the shelf of my local pipe shop. It's been sitting there forever, I should go grab it! The owner said they have never sold a tub of the stuff.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Should be available everywhere very soon, managed to grab some 2 days ago


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

I still can’t find any PA. Match PA isn’t bad but I miss PA. I smoke at least one bowl per day.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

My great grandfather only smoked PA.
I've never tried it, but recall how good it smelled.


----------



## CrustyCat (Feb 3, 2020)

Just bought a tub of Carter Hall from Smokers outlet online.


----------

